# oil in my exhaust



## mkdueskey91 (Mar 31, 2011)

So i just put on a new ssac true dual exhaust after a few days i noticed a tiny bit of oil on the left side tip how bad is this it wasnt alot but enought to notice and it wasnt burnt a tiny bit of oil shouldnt be an issue right?


----------

